# New Bass club.



## DTG

We are looking to start a new BASS club in and around Portage county. It will be a BASS Nation affiliated club with monthly tournaments and a shot at fishing the Bass Master Classic. If you are in or near Portage county, or willing to travel to Portage county for meetings and such,then we are interested in you. We are looking for boater and non-boaters and we need to maintain a balance of both. If you are interested please leave feedback and contact information (E-mail or phone number) and boater or non-boater status and I will contact you soon. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Raider1

I would be interested as non-boater. Chris([email protected])


----------



## Reelson

[email protected] boater


----------



## Cull'in

Boater
[email protected]


----------



## BASSINONE

[email protected]


----------



## DTG

Reelson said:


> [email protected] boater


Zach We will be in touch with you soon


----------



## sea nymph-O

Boater [email protected]


----------



## DTG

All of you who have replied to my post, check your e-mail for more information
Thank you for your interest and keep in mind if anyone is interested you don't need a boat to participate.


----------



## rmike425

[email protected] 
Boater


----------



## Drop-tine76

[email protected] boater
Sean


----------



## ToadJunky10

[email protected]...interested for both boater and non boater...


----------



## whalestation

Non-boater Travis [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Buzzking

Better get your permits applied for. I hear the weekends for next year are already getting full at the NEO lakes.


----------



## Frankie G

Boater
_[email protected]_


----------



## DTG

I have sent emails to everyone that has replied to our Bass Club if I have missed any of you please let me know and I will handle it.


----------



## Bassbme

Like BuzzKing said, the area lakes are more than pretty busy. Not to mention the competition for participants that fish other circuits. I'm going to be fishing two circuits, but could possibly be interested depending on what the schedule looks like.

Any way of posting a preliminary schedule? Just something for an idea?


----------



## DTG

Bassbme said:


> Like BuzzKing said, the area lakes are more than pretty busy. Not to mention the competition for participants that fish other circuits. I'm going to be fishing two circuits, but could possibly be interested depending on what the schedule looks like.
> 
> Any way of posting a preliminary schedule? Just something for an idea?


Bassbme give me your email address and I will send a preliminary tournament schedule


----------



## rustyhooks42

Gathered many permits for many tournaments, some even at last minute. It's not as difficult as some make it out to be. As long as a big circuit isn't present, permits have been issued for multiple clubs at one ramp. I ran across a guy one time who tried to chew our club a new one because he had a permit for his club and the 7 or so boats. We too had a permit for the 10 or so boats in our club issued for the same ramp on the same day. I really didn't think it was worth his time or health getting that worked up about it, ramp had three lanes and bass fisherman are always in and out. Not to mention we were fishing a pretty large lake. Personally, I think his time and energy would have been better used policing the pleasure boaters holding up the ramp. Guys act like since they have a permit, no one else is able to fish the lake on that day. Some of these guys get cut throat.... $50,000 new boat each year, $10,000 in electronics, $5,000 in Power Poles, all to cash that club check of $100. Good luck on your club start up and don't let any other clubs try push you around.


----------



## Buzzking

WadeontheWater said:


> Gathered many permits for many tournaments, some even at last minute. It's not as difficult as some make it out to be. As long as a big circuit isn't present, permits have been issued for multiple clubs at one ramp. I ran across a guy one time who tried to chew our club a new one because he had a permit for his club and the 7 or so boats. We too had a permit for the 10 or so boats in our club issued for the same ramp on the same day. I really didn't think it was worth his time or health getting that worked up about it, ramp had three lanes and bass fisherman are always in and out. Not to mention we were fishing a pretty large lake. Personally, I think his time and energy would have been better used policing the pleasure boaters holding up the ramp. Guys act like since they have a permit, no one else is able to fish the lake on that day. Some of these guys get cut throat.... $50,000 new boat each year, $10,000 in electronics, $5,000 in Power Poles, all to cash that club check of $100. Good luck on your club start up and don't let any other clubs try push you around.


No pushing here! Just trying to be informative and you should too Wade!


----------



## rustyhooks42

What I had to say was informative, especially with recent experience of starting two new clubs (college & federated) within the last five years. Was not singling anybody out Buzz, I have much respect for you and the organization that you are part of. Just informing a potential new club of some of the challenges that are faced by newer clubs and a club in general.


----------



## young-gun21

[email protected] (boater)


----------



## tilefish

Interested as a non boater. Would have to see schedule to see if it conflicts with my current club. [email protected]


----------



## DHower08

Interested as a boater [email protected]


----------



## timmafish

non-boater. [email protected]


----------



## young-gun21

Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## DHower08

young-gun21 said:


> Does anyone have any info on this?


Not yet


----------



## avantifishski

Non boater [email protected]


----------



## yzinger789

Non boater [email protected]


----------



## avantifishski

How we doing on this, is it a go? No email yet


----------



## DHower08

avantifishski said:


> How we doing on this, is it a go? No email yet


I am out, been just under a month by 5 days and no response yet.


----------



## avantifishski

DHower08 said:


> I am out, been just under a month by 5 days and no response yet.


Are you looking to fish other tourneys? I saw your a boater


----------



## DHower08

As of right now im fishing the 9.9 cicruit already have a partner. Always open in a few opens. Just try to watch what lakes im on with running a 9.9


----------



## avantifishski

Let me knowim looking to co angle.


----------



## terrywatsonfishing

DTG said:


> We are looking to start a new BASS club in and around Portage county. It will be a BASS Nation affiliated club with monthly tournaments and a shot at fishing the Bass Master Classic. If you are in or near Portage county, or willing to travel to Portage county for meetings and such,then we are interested in you. We are looking for boater and non-boaters and we need to maintain a balance of both. If you are interested please leave feedback and contact information (E-mail or phone number) and boater or non-boater status and I will contact you soon. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## terrywatsonfishing

Boater


----------



## HankBarley

So did this club ever get on the water? If so how about a club name and some contact info.
[email protected] small boater


----------

